# Aldi-Radlerhose vs. teure Radlerhose



## bib_x (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich hatte mir mal beim Aldi eine gepolsterte Radlerhose gekauft. Taugen diese Teile was oder sollte ich mir doch lieber was gescheites von einem Markenhersteller besorgen?

Meine Freundin hat noch keine und will sich jetzt auch eine zulegen. Sie hat gemeint, sie wäre etwas wund, seit sie letztens eine längere Tour gemacht hat.

Welche gepolsterten Hosen sind zu empfehlen und wieviel kostet was gescheites? Soll man eher zu einer gepolsterten Radlerhose greifen oder zu einer gepolsterten Unterhose - oder ist das egal? Auf was muß ich beim Kauf sonst noch achten?


----------



## St3ty (15. Januar 2007)

Ne teure Radlerhose is bestimmt besser als ne Aldi-Hose, ich würd dir auch ne teure empfehlen. Man hört das ja immer wieder mit diesen Giftstoffen in Billigtextilien, die dann beim schwitzen in die Haut gehen.
Marken gibts ziemlich viele. Schau mal auf www.rose.de, da wirst bestimmt was passendes finden. 
Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby78 (15. Januar 2007)

Man muß halt unterscheiden zwischen billig und preiswert. Bei den billigen Sachen(aus dem Sortiment der Lebensmitteldiscounter) ist die Paßform oft für das Teil, auf dem man sitzt. D.h. Länge paßt, aber zu weit, richtige Weite aber zu kurz usw. Bei preiswerten ist die Qualität oft den teueren Markensachen gleichwertig, als Beispiele können die Eigenmarken der Sport- und Kaufhäuser zählen.(Dynamics von Stadler, Alex von Karstadt oder Nakamura von Intersport, und die erwähnten Rose-Artikel uvm.). Man kann aber auch Glück mit Billig-Artikeln haben, wenn es universelle Teile sind, wie Mützen oder Handschuhe(Verschleißteile), da kann man Verluste besser verkraften.

MfG Robby


----------



## karmakiller (15. Januar 2007)

ob die Hose dir was taugt oder nicht solltest du doch schon selbst entscheiden können,oder?  
bist du mit dem Polster/der Passform/der Qualität zufrieden ? 
zudem kommt es auf den Einsatzzweck an: 
ich denke wenn man 10mal im Jahr eine Wochenendtour fährt, reicht eine Aldi- oder Tchibo-Hose vollkommen
ansonsten mal einfach bei B.O.C. oder Rose oder HiBike schauen, vielleicht auch nach Auslaufmodellen schauen

generell würde ich bei der Hose (und beim Helm) am wenigsten sparen


----------



## yellow_ö (15. Januar 2007)

Leider kannst das nur durch Verwenden herausfinden.
Ich hab derzeit Hosen von 5 Herstellern, die reichen von beste, jemals gespürte Passform aber leider mit mistigem Polster, bis sehr gut. Hab sogar 3 Modelle vom gleichen Hersteller (unterschiedliche Polster), davon ist eine mies, die anderen super ...

Also: keine Unterwäsche, vor dem Verwenden waschen, bei Nichtgefallen andere verwenden.

Da gerade "Winter" herrscht: keine teure lange Markenherstellerhose, sondern auf die haut die gewohnte kurze Hose, irgendeine lange drüber (ich hab aus der billigen Aldi daher den Polster rausgetrennt, aber eine Laufhose ginge auch.
Warum: Sturz in Winter eher wahrscheinlich, damit auch eine Zerstörung. Außerdem hat eh die kurze Hose einen Polster, also macht einer in der langen keinen Sinn. Selbe Überlegung natürlich auch für die Jacke

PS: wirklich super Hosen sind die Modelle von Agu, außerdem nicht sooo teuer


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Januar 2007)

Als ich angefangen habe, ernsthaft zu biken, hab ich mir meine Ausrüstung bei Lidl, Aldi und Tchibo zusammengekauft. Trikots, (Funktions-)Unterwäsche und Windjacke halten seit nunmehr 4 Jahren und haben sich ganz gut bewährt, obwohl es sicher besseres gibt. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität bin ich angenehm überrascht.

Anders sieht es bei Hosen aus: Bei einer langen Winterhose von Lidl haben sich nach kurzer Zeit diverse Nähte aufgelöst und das Polster war auch alles andere als bequem. Ähnliches bei der billigen kurzen Hose (da war vor allem das Polster eine Qual, passte einfach nicht). Hab dann ein bisschen was investiert und mir eine kurze von Pearl Izumi und eine lange von Rose geholt. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Fazit: Bei der Hose sparen kann schnell an der falschen Stelle gespart sein. Außer Passform und Sitzpolster solltest du auch auf die Nähte und den Beinabschluss achten: Denk daran, dass die Hose eng und straff auf der Haut sitzt. Da darf auch auf Dauer nichts drücken. Also am besten rundum saubere Flachnähte und angenehme Bündchen.


----------



## LTD Team (15. Januar 2007)

Ich habe jetzt seit einigen Monaten eine Aldi Radlerhose und bin abgesehen vom Poslter sehr zufrieden, die Polsterung ist m.M.n wirklich mehr als schlecht, um das zu umgehen ziehe ich immer meine kurze Gonso Hose drunter und dann passt es auch, so ne Hose von Assos wäre schon klasse, aber mal ernsthaft, wer will bzw kann schon für ne Hose 200 ausgeben.

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall erneut welche beim Aldi kaufen.


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich habe auch eine Reihe von Sachen von Aldi und Tchibo.
Die Sachen von Aldi sind in den letzten Jahren immer schlechter geworden.
Eine GUTE Passform ist bei der Hose sehr wichtig.
Kurze Hosen Tchibo sind ganz gut.
Von Lidl war das meiste Schrott, von denen habe ich nix mehr.

Wie meine Vorredner teilweise schon gesagt haben, eine gute kurze Hose mit Polster kaufen und eine billige Lange im Winter drüberziehen. Dafür habe ich mir im letzten Herbst eine lange Laufhose von Aldi gekauft, die passt. (Nur wo bleibt der Winter.)

Gegen Wundsein vor der Fahrt Melkfett nach Bedarf auf die Haut auftragen.
(Gab's auch mal bei Aldi mit Ringelblumenextrakt.)
Hilft auch gegen trockene Haut im Gesicht, dünn auftragen. Für die Lippen, wenn es echt kalt ist Vaseline.


----------



## DaBoom (15. Januar 2007)

Wenn die Tour keine Tortur werden soll, eine gute Hose von einem Markenhersteller der sein Handwerk versteht.


Die Discounter-Hosen welche ich bisher gesehen habe, besitzte auch eine, haben besch... Polster und rauhe Abschlüsse.
Damit macht die Tour keinen Spass, erst recht nicht wenn man am folgenden Tag wieder im Sattel sitzen will.

Mehrepreis lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall.

Ne gute Hose sollte dann auch ein paar Jahre halten.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (15. Januar 2007)

Ich habe zwei verschiedene kurze Hosen von Tchibo, die ältere ist Mist, die neuere OK (Polster), bin zufrieden.  

Fazit: Wörtlich "preiswert"  

"Profi"-Hosen sind sicher besser, kosten jedoch z.T. das 10fache...

Bei den langen Winterhosen von ALDI sieht das anders aus. Die Polster sind der letzte Husten, die Paßform für mich ganz gut. 
Die Nähte könnten besser sein, während die "Wärmedämmung" inkl. gepolsterter Knie prima ist (bis -10°C bei trockener Kälte).

Fazit: Billigkram, nie wieder ...


----------



## Tomcatpilot (15. Januar 2007)

Naja, wie hier schon einige gesagt haben, dass musst du für dich selber rausfinden.. Hatte auch recht lange eine kurze Hose von Aldi, die ich nicht schlecht fand, nur nach einiger Zeit wurde das Polster immer dünner und klumpig innen.. Fahre sehr gerne mit Hosen von Protective..Aber Handschuhe und Jacken  von Aldi und Tchibo sind ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (15. Januar 2007)

Habe mir für den Winter je eine lange von Lidl und Aldi geholt. Beide erfüllen ihren Zweck. Die Aldi ist ein wenig kurz geraten. (obwohl ich schon kurze Beine habe) Sitzprobleme habe ich nicht und die Qualität und Haltbarkeit scheint sehr gut zu sein.

Qualitätsprobleme habe ich schon eher bei den Italienern erlebt. Santini löst sich bei mir nach 3 Monaten auf.

Meine älteste Hose ist eine Alex von Karstadt. Nach 15 Jahren regelmäßigen Tragens zwar etwas durchsichtig aber hält.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Januar 2007)

ich hatte mal vor langer zeit nen bericht gemacht. fazit: für < 10 euro ok für den preis. für oft radfahren nicht bequem.

ich hab sehr gute erfahrung mit de marchi gemacht. die liegen noch unter "gonso"-allerwelts-preis von 50 euro und sind sher gut verarbeitet!

gibts bei www.canyon.de !

assos oder sugoi hin oder her. von sugoi hab ich sogar die teure rs flex - das zeug ist einfach überteuert.


----------



## HaJo_Fr (16. Januar 2007)

habe auch mit Aldi und Tchibo-Hosen angefangen. Die waren auch für Touren bis max. 2h ok. Bei längeren Touren wurde es aber dann mit den günstigen Hosen unangenehm. 

Seit ich aber 'ne de Marchi und andere teuere Hosen habe liegen die Tchibo Hosen im Schrank.

Für den Winter trage ich aber auch 'ne günstige Aldi Hose mit Windstopper und herausgetrenntem Polster (auch wenn die Paßform nicht so toll ist) und ne kurze Radhose (Pearl Izumi Race Liner) darunter.

Aber die de Marchi Hosen von Canyon finde ich wirklich empfehlenswert!

Grüsse


----------



## bruni (16. Januar 2007)

Der Unterschied zwischen Aldi-Hosen und "teuren" liegt m.E. im Sitzpolster. Ich finde die Sitzpolster von "Gonso", "Protective" (www.nanopreise.de) oder auch "Nalini" (www.bobshop.de) super an die Anatomie der Frau angepasst. Das Problem wund zu sein hat sich -seit ich auf diese Polster umgestiegen bin- erledigt. Ist aber sicher von Frau zu Frau verschieden - schließlich sind wir alle individuell verschieden. Und nicht vergessen: mit häufigerem Training erledigen sich oft auch solche Probleme.

Dran bleiben und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Januar 2007)

HaJo_Fr schrieb:


> habe auch mit Aldi und Tchibo-Hosen angefangen. Die waren auch für Touren bis max. 2h ok. Bei längeren Touren wurde es aber dann mit den günstigen Hosen unangenehm.
> 
> Seit ich aber 'ne de Marchi und andere teuere Hosen habe liegen die Tchibo Hosen im Schrank.
> 
> ...



Besonders für den Preis echt ok! Übringens hab ich noch ne aldi winterhose. Davon hab ich zwei. Für derne preis 9 Euro oder so echt gut! Nur müssen die halt passen.


----------



## waldfrucht (17. Januar 2007)

Ich hab auch die ein oder andere Hose vom Discounter. Es kommt immer darauf an wie empfindlich man selber ist!
Bin letztes Frühjahr mit ner Aldi Hose auf dem RR 140 Km gefahren und hatte keine Probleme! Was da eine deutlich teurer besser machen soll weiß ich nicht. Höchstens das die vielleicht länger hält. Man muß aber beim Kauf auch schauen da Aldi auch schon mal "Schrott" Hosen verkauft. Hab davon auch welche und die kannste echt in die Tonne kloppen.
Aber oben erwähnte Hose ist echt Top.   Hatte mir damals zwei geholt da sie wirklich einen guten Eindruck gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krümel72 (17. Januar 2007)

Also ich halte von Aldi,Lidl und Konsorten überhaupt nichts.
Ne gute Hose kostet halt mal sein Geld.Was bringt mir eine Hose bei der mir nach zwei Stunden der Hintern brennt.Und wenn ich die Hose nicht anziehe weil sie nicht richtig sitzt,das Polster besch... ist oder sonstwas,dann sind auch die paar Kröten die sie kosten zuviel.
Meine Meinung.

Gruß krümel72


----------



## Oasisbiker (17. Januar 2007)

Meine Erfahrung deckt sich mit fast allen Vorrednern:
Die Trikots vom Discounter sind echt preiswert, waren aber bei Aldi vor Jahren besser.
Bei Hosen (und Handschuhen) wird's problematischer, bis zwei Stunden pro Tour oder 1000 km im Jahr tut's wohl auch eine kurze Hose von Aldi oder Tchibo (Lidl nicht).
Die langen Hosen mit Sitzpolster vom Discounter taugen nichts.


----------



## Robby78 (17. Januar 2007)

Habe mir diese Woche beim Rose die Gonso "Trentino" Hose mitbestellt, für die derzeitigen milden Temperturen sollte sie reichen. Ich habe ja das polsterlose, sonst "baugleiche" Modell "Runner" zum Laufen bzw. Drüberziehen über kurze Radhosen schon seit einiger Zeit, wobei ich die Paßform da ausgezeichnet finde - liegt einerseits schön hauteng an, andererseits drückt und scheutert es aber auch nirgends(Bei trägerlosen Hosen gibt es ja oft Probleme mit dem Bund). Bleibt daher nur die Frage, wie gut sich das Polster macht(auf dem SLR)?

Bild und Link aus dem Rose-Online-Katalog:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4421


----------



## Yossarian (17. Januar 2007)

Aldi ist mir zu teuer. Denn wer bei Aldi kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## Kochertobi (18. Januar 2007)

> Hi,
> ich hatte mir mal beim Aldi eine gepolsterte Radlerhose gekauft. Taugen diese Teile was oder sollte ich mir doch lieber was gescheites von einem Markenhersteller besorgen?
> 
> Meine Freundin hat noch keine und will sich jetzt auch eine zulegen. Sie hat gemeint, sie wäre etwas wund, seit sie letztens eine längere Tour gemacht hat.
> ...



Also ich kann nur sagen ich habe selber 3 aldiradlerhosen nach einer saison wir bei einer die oberfläche ausen  ein bissle rauh aber des macht mir nix aus. Ich bin mit den 3 hosen (kurz und mit polster) gut über eine 9tägige tour gekommen. Mein arsch hat nicht weh getan also denk ich mal das des polster gut ist aber nach dem waschen sind sie ziemlich schlecht getrocknet (kann auch an des hohen luftfäuchtigkeit gelegen haben. Aber ich tendiere jetzt auch zu besseren hosen von gore oder von gonso auch gute hosen kurz und lang gibt es in guter qualität zu einem guten preis auf www.boc24.de oder die teureren und besseren von gore gonso .....auf www.rose.de 
grüße tobi


----------



## Peter88 (18. Januar 2007)

Spart besser an euren bikes als an der Bekleidung.
Zwischen aldi und Protective und co. sind echt Welten. Leider auch vom Preis.
Aber eine gute Hose hält auch lange........ 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Sahnie (18. Januar 2007)

Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht. Bis jetzt kam das Wort Assos noch nicht vor. Und dass man ohne Assos nicht länger als 2 Stunden radfahren kann.


----------



## HB76 (18. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251867&highlight=assos

alles über assos


----------



## sibby08 (18. Januar 2007)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht. Bis jetzt kam das Wort Assos noch nicht vor. Und dass man ohne Assos nicht länger als 2 Stunden radfahren kann.


Das ist ja auch schon wieder eine ganz andere (Preis) Liga  

Ne mal im ernst, ich habe auch eine Tschibo Winterhose. Passform na ja und auf der rechten Schienbein Seite dreht der Windstopper immer nach außen. Von außen kommt nix rein   und von innen nichts raus  . Also funktion gleich null. Habe mir vor kurzem bei H&S in Bonn die Gore Trägerhose geholt für 79 Euro. Das war sehr gut angelegtes Geld, Welten liegen dazwischen in Passform und Funktion. Auch bei kurzen Hosen ist das so, habe da eine Addidas Bib elastic und eine Specialized. Besonders die Addidas sitzt super.


----------



## olli.gator (19. Januar 2007)

...viel interessanter als die Polsterqualität von Aldi&Co finde ich die Tatsache, dass ich zwei identische Hosen gleicher Größe (XL) gekauft habe, in die eine passte ich zweimal rein, die andere war zu eng... Macht das mal der Verkäuferin klar.  Man kann sich ja schlecht in den Laden stellen und die Hosen anprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krümel72 (19. Januar 2007)

Assos hat einfach ein super Polster ,finde ich.Hose selber war ich etwas enttäuscht.Gibt massig Threads dazu.GORE F1 ist für mich DIE Hose schlechthin.Ich hab jetzt auch kein besonders empfindliches Hinterteil,aber deshalb geb ich mir trotzdem kein Aldischrott.


----------



## tebis (19. Januar 2007)

Ich habe beides im Einsatz: Eine Winterhose mit Trägern von Gore und zwei Winterhosen von Aldi, eine mit, eine ohne Träger. Die Aldihosen stammen aus der letzten Aktion von Aldi-Süd, sind also jetzt schon ein paar Monate im Einsatz.

Fazit: Die Gore Hose ist in Bezug auf Polster und Passform um Längen besser, obwohl sie schon min. 4 Jahre alt ist. Die Aldihosen sind beide inzwischen etwas ausgeleiert (was nichts mit den Weihnachtsfeiertagen zu tun hat...). Ich benutze die Aldihosen nun in erster Linie auf den7 Kilometern zur Arbeit. Dafür reichen sie in jedem Fall.

Außerdem hatten beide, obwohl identische Größe, von Anfang an unterschiedliche Passform. Trotzdem würde ich sie wieder kaufen, denn für den Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Und für meinen Einsatzzweck reichen sie allemal.

Längere Touren bleiben aber der Gore vorbehalten ;-)

Gruß


tebis


----------



## waldfrucht (25. Januar 2007)

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt! War gestern bei dem schönen kalten Wetter RR fahren. Hatte unter anderem von Aldi die Winterhose und die Winterradhanschuhe an. Beides past mir gut und kalt wars auch nicht!  
Ich glaub es muß jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen! 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich nicht bereit Geld zum Fenster raus zu schmeißen und den Preis für Assos auszugeben. Oder sind die Dinger aus Gold?


----------



## DerTeufel (28. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mich auch bei Aldi & Co eingedeckt als ich mit dem Biken angefangen hab.

Keine meiner Aldi-Hosen hat lÃ¤nger als 3-4 Monate gehalten, meine GORE F1 hab ich jetzt knapp 2 Jahre und sie sieht immer noch aus wie am ersten Tag. vom absolut erstklassigen Polster will ich jetzt garnicht erst anfangen.

Meine Aldi-Winterhosen sind hÃ¶chstens was fÃ¼r nen milden Herbsttag, sobalds kÃ¤lter wird kann man die Dinger nicht mehr gebrauchen. Meine GORE Winterhose mit Windstopper hÃ¤lt mich auch bei Minusgraden schÃ¶n warm. Den Unterschied konnte ich meinem unglÃ¤ubigen Vater ganz einfach demonstrieren: Hand in die Hose und mitm FÃ¶n draufgehalten. Er war sichtlich begeistert von der GORE.

Mir ist schon klar dass man gerade als FahranfÃ¤nger, der gerade Hunderte von â¬ in ein neues Bike investiert hat, nicht nochmal 300 â¬ in Klamotten investieren will. Man kann sich ja fÃ¼r den Anfang bei Aldi eindecken und dann nach und nach ordentliche Klamotten nachkaufen. Ich finde, es lohnt sich.


----------



## könni__ (31. Januar 2007)

Warum kauft ihr eigentlich nicht auch eure Bikes bei Aldi, Lidl, Penny und Co??? Da Kann man noch viel mehr sparen als bei den Klamotten 
Nein im Ernst die Hosen mit Einsatz können nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht mit den sicher etwas teureren Markenradhosen mithalten. Diese haben einen richtigen Schnitt, vernünftiges Material, einen Beinabschluss der sich nicht wie das Polster nach ein paar Wäschen verabschiedet. Klar kann man auch mit so einer Discounter-Hose stundenlang radfahren aber wer schon mal mit profesionellem Material unterwegs war kennt den Unterschied. Viele fahren doch beim Bike auch Profimaterial warum nicht bei der Bekleidung?


----------



## Yossarian (31. Januar 2007)

Du sagst es.


----------



## paranze (1. Februar 2007)

Vergiss die Bikehosen von Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo etc.
Ich hatte auch schon solche Exemplare und innerhalb kürzester Zeit haben die wulstigen Nähte dieser Hosen meinen Allerwertesten drangsaliert !

Inzwischen fahre ich die Adidas "Adistar Bib Elastic" und bin absolut zufrieden damit ! Tolles Polster, klasse Passform ! 
Schau doch mal unter www.radwelt-scherer.de nach. Dort gibt es diese
Buxe für sage und schreibe 65 EURO. Das sollte es dir doch wert sein, oder ?!?


----------



## bib_x (1. Februar 2007)

Na bei dem Namen eigentlich schon


----------



## son of the dark (21. Februar 2007)

also ich kann die four seasons hosen (mit oder ohne träger) vom globetrotter empfehlen, die haben ein nalini sitzpolster und liegen preislich zwischen den discounter-hosen und den markenprodukten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (22. Februar 2007)

Moin,
einerseits sind die Aldihosen besser als keine zu haben und es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wieviel Hosen man durch Stürze verschleißt. Allerdings sitzen die langen Hosen bei mir im Schritt nicht sehr optimal, das aufgespannte Zelt bleibt zu gern am Sattel hängen. Die Nähte sind auch recht dürftig. Die kurze Hose trage ich allerdings gern zum Spinning, war ein Glücksgriff.

Alles in allem sind die Polster der teureren Hosen aber durchweg besser und es zahlt sich aus eine passende Hose zu tragen, mit der man gut hinter den Sattel kommt. Wichtig ist jedenfalls die Paßform, sonst erzielt das beste Polster auch kein optimales Ergebnis.

Meine Fox, Gonso und Löfflerhosen taugen jedenfalls alle mehr als die von Aldi. Aber für den Preis ist die Aldi-Hose besser als ohne Polster oder in Jeans zu fahren.

Viele Grüße, Mudface


----------



## kettenknecht (22. Februar 2007)

oute mich als aldilaufhosenträger da ich auf polster eh verzichte und ich die von 2005 ganz gut zum biken fand hab ich mir 2006 nochmal 2 geholt.

hab allerdings zu anfangs auch mal die "winterhose" mit sitzpolster gehabt, allerdings nicht lang 

bei jacken würd ich allerdings markenware kaufen, die discounter verkaufen da eher die "sauna" zum anziehen


----------



## seven-secrets (22. Februar 2007)

Den intensivsten Kontakt mit unserem Bike hat wohl unser Hintern, zumindest, solange wir nicht ungewollt auf das Oberrohr knallen. Also: gute Hose mit noch besserem Sitzpolster. Meine ersten waren auch von ALDI und ich bin damit "gut gefahren". Für den langen Ausritt sollte es aber schon was Besseres sein, es muss ja nicht das aktuellste Modell sein. Sommerhosen von Markenherstellern im Herbst kaufen und Winterhosen im Frühjahr. Da spart man bei Rose und den anderen Anbietern locker schon mal 40 %. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für Trikots und Jacken. Eine billige Winterjacke wärmt entweder nicht, oder man kann Sauna-Aufgüsse darin machen.

Motto: Lieber einmal gut als zweimal schlecht kaufen...


----------



## Yossarian (22. Februar 2007)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Sommerhosen von Markenherstellern im Herbst kaufen und Winterhosen im Frühjahr. Da spart man bei Rose und den anderen Anbietern locker schon mal 40 %.



Stimmt.


----------



## sorcees (26. Februar 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Spart besser an euren bikes als an der Bekleidung.
> Zwischen aldi und Protective und co. sind echt Welten. Leider auch vom Preis.
> Aber eine gute Hose hält auch lange........
> 
> ...




Du hasst soooo recht, Bekleidung ist mittlerweile echt wichtiger als High-End-Teile am Bike.

Ich sage nur Assos


----------



## 4you2 (26. Februar 2007)

Wie so viele von uns habe ich es auch mal mit billig, Aldi und Co versucht.
Deren Radhosen, vorausgesetzt man hat schon einmal ein Assospolster 
"besetzt", mit Radhosen, die in meinem Fall fast 20 x teurer sind, zu vergleichen ....???
Ich kann Aldi Winterhandschuhe und Hose, sofern man das was sich Polster nennt, heraustrennt und eine Assos Fl.13    darunter versteckt,
eingeschränkt empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffin (26. Februar 2007)

An meinen Arsch kommt nur Assos   . Die Polster sind einfach die besten was der Markt hergibt. Wer sich gerne den Arsch wundreibt Bitteschön, ich steh da nichts so drauf


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Ein bekannter fÃ¤hrt eine 10â¬ Aldi Hose. Nach seiner aussage die Bequemste Radhose die er hat - und er hat auch Profimaterial zu Hause!


----------



## vanni (26. Februar 2007)

Hab's im ersten Bike-Jahr auch mal mit 'ner langen Aldihose probiert und es eigentlich sofort bereut. Mittlerweile fahre ich 'ne "teure" Adidas Männerhose. Obwohl ich 'ne Frau bin komm' ich blendend mit Männerhosen klar. Meiner Meinung nach wird viel zu viel Hype um Frauenartikel gemacht.


----------



## Yossarian (26. Februar 2007)

vanni schrieb:


> Obwohl ich 'ne Frau bin komm' ich blendend mit Männerhosen klar.



Die meisten Männerhosen sind eigentlich für Männer nicht so recht geeignet.


----------



## odlo_girl (28. Februar 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Spart besser an euren bikes als an der Bekleidung.
> Zwischen aldi und Protective und co. sind echt Welten. Leider auch vom Preis.
> Aber eine gute Hose hält auch lange........
> 
> ...



Ich finde Protective Hosen nicht sonderlich teuer, zumal ich 2 kurze Hosen(50% Nachlass) für je 20  bekommen habe. 

 Also Augen auf meim Hosenkauf     

Gruss
odlogirl


----------



## Grizzly71 (28. Februar 2007)

Ich hab die Aldi- und Lidlhosen inzwischen aus meinem Schrank verbannt. Die erste "anständige" Radhose (Protective) hab ich mir vor meiner ersten Transalp zugelegt und das hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Die Passform und vorallem das Sitzpolster sind um Welten besser. Wenn man nicht unbedingt die neuesten Modelle will, findet man im Web relative "günstige" Auslaufmodelle. Alditrikots trage ich allerdings immer noch, da find ich die unterschiede nicht so gravierend.


----------

